# petsmart return?



## jojo4rmdabronx (Dec 27, 2005)

i bought like 15.4 lbs of flourite recently from petsmart but want to return it. i only used half but discovered it was too coarse and sharp for my yoyos and khulis. do u think they will take it back if i say i wasnt satisfied? i need eco complete.


----------



## emoore3 (Oct 18, 2003)

So you want to put it back in the bag and try to return it? Good luck.


----------



## TheOtherGeoff (Feb 11, 2003)

they should. we took back some weird stuff for no good reason before.


----------



## vandyll (Feb 3, 2006)

As long as you have the receipt, there should be no problem. Just put it back in the bag and take it back. I know at my store, we have a pretty lax return policy. Worst case scenario: they give you a store credit/gift card instead of cash.


----------



## jojo4rmdabronx (Dec 27, 2005)

thanks guys i apreciate it. im about to return it


----------



## vandyll (Feb 3, 2006)

jojo4rmdabronx said:


> thanks guys i apreciate it. im about to return it


Good luck. Let us know how it goes!


----------



## jojo4rmdabronx (Dec 27, 2005)

:thumbsup: yess i returned it ........... they were pretty cool about it. they asked why but but yah. exchanged it for onyx sand instead :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:


----------



## GreenerSideofLIfe (Dec 24, 2005)

YES. As a former employee, I was forced to accept products that didnt even come from our store!! Why? Managers want to keep customers happy. Just go back and tell them that its hurting your bottom feeders. If you have your reciept , great! If not, they shoudl still take it back anyhow. If they hassle you, ask for a manager.


----------



## jimmydrsv (Apr 8, 2005)

I have returned a few things that were already opened. They don't hassle you at all. Most of the stuff I brought back really didn't work anyways.


----------



## sarahbobarah (May 20, 2005)

Technically, you don't even have to put it back in the bag. At my store, we've taken almost empty bags of stuff. Everything we sell is 100% satisfaction guaranteed. *smirk*


----------



## jojo4rmdabronx (Dec 27, 2005)

sarahbobarah said:


> Technically, you don't even have to put it back in the bag. At my store, we've taken almost empty bags of stuff. Everything we sell is 100% satisfaction guaranteed. *smirk*



:icon_roll only in America :thumbsup:


----------



## panboy (Jan 27, 2006)

when i was looking around at petsmart, i heard these two kids talking.

one said that he bought a filter at the store but pricematched it with the online store and saved over 50$ or so. He then said he returned it without the receipt, and they gave him store credit of the store price, which was 50$ more, so he pretty much made 50$. Then... he said he waited a couple days and came back and bought the filter again at the online price, and he had an extra 50$ to spend...

it seems from what you guys are saying, that this can happen.
I think its pretty sad though, first that people would do such a thing, and that the store can't control their merchandise


----------



## jojo4rmdabronx (Dec 27, 2005)

oh man this is ownage


----------



## sarahbobarah (May 20, 2005)

Well, this is why we don't pricematch online prices. Second, it has to be an ad, or we can call the store, and that store has to have the item in stock. 

As far as returning used stuff though, it's pretty much a manager's call. Some will examine the object with a fine-toothed comb. Others will take one look and just ok it. That's how we ended up with a used fluval 404 that someone switched in the box.


----------



## DarkCobra (Jun 22, 2004)

sarahbobarah said:


> That's how we ended up with a used fluval 404 that someone switched in the box.


Heh. A few years ago, someone at a nearby Walmart was "returning" things with the item replaced with the equivalent weight in cans of tuna.


----------



## cornhusker (Jan 26, 2005)

*Flourite substrate*

Joj4rmdabronx, your thinking that flourite may be hard on bottom dwellers may be unfounded. i have a 75 gal tank with flourite setup for over three years now.have yoyo's,clown loaches,kuly's and several different cory species.never any problems with unknown fish deaths.and it grows plants very well,just too expensive. regards,cornhusker


----------



## bayslarry (Jan 23, 2020)

vandyll said:


> As long as you have the receipt, there should be no problem. Just put it back in the bag and take it back. I know at my store, we have a pretty lax return policy. Worst case scenario: they give you a store credit/gift card instead of cash.


You had a receipt but you will be not allowed to return flourite as used half. Having a receipt with you doesn't mean that you will be allowed to return anything that is used half. So, if you found it after just purchasing it defective or don't like it then you need to return it with a receipt within 60 days satisfying all condition fo Petsmart Return Policy and packaging it ints the original condition.


----------

